# High pivot Ebike



## wilsondaj (May 30, 2010)

Anyone heard of one of these in development?
Seems like it would be the perfect application. Would have all the benefits of the high pivot without having to worry about the little bit of drag generated by the idler. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't know of one in the works but I would really like one. The other big benefit for an ebike is that the clutch will not be engaged as much on suspension compression which should lead to better, more free suspension action and less noise.


----------

